# Visit to Reptile Village, Kilkenny, Ireland



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

A few weeks ago I posted about a new reptile park that has opened in Kilkenny, Ireland. Well today I went and had a nose about. They were very helpfull and gave us a one on one tour. The place looks to be very well kept and all the vivs are very clean. When I arrived, I asked if they minded me yaking photos. They were more than happy to do so and even got a couple of things out of the vivs for a better shot. I couldn't have asked for more. There are 28 photos I will be posting in the next few messages.

Some of the lizzards I have forgoten the name of so please fill in the gaps in the names.

Any comments are wecome. Anyone down Kilkenny way, it is well worth a visit.

Duzzie


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

1.Male Green Iguana








2. Male Green Iguana








3. Female Green Iguana








4. Juve Green Iguanas








5. Spiney Tailed Iguana???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so they got tons if iggys then? lol
very nice


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

6. Green Basilisk








7. Water Dragon








8. Water Dragon








9. ???








10. ??? Monitor


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

11. ???








12. Veiled Chameleon








13. ???








14. ???








15. Caymen Crocs


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

16. ??? Tortoise








17. Red Eared Sliders








18. ?????








19. Horned Viper








20. Horned Viper


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah i'm sorry, i posted too quick lol


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

21. Albino Burmese








22. Burmese








23. Copperhead








24. Green Viper??








25. ??? Frog


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

26. Green Tree Frog








27. Diamond Back Rattler








28. Diamond Back Rattler









And thats it for my pics. Yes yuou were to quick nige, lol. Give me a chance.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

christ you have beenbusy


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics... id love to go and visit but its a bit far for me


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

did they let you take the rattlers out???!!!!!!
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:

cool pics tho


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like a nice place. Is that everything they have there or was that the best of?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:shock: Wow that place looks great! Who fancies a holiday to Ireland? :lol:


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

NNY, The pics show about half the collection. There are other lizards, snakes and tortoises that i didn't photgraph or that weren't too keen on being photographed.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Some amazin pics you got there, i'd love visit there, oh and btw pic 18 is a cat :wink: :lol:


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

yea cmon over everyone and u can all kip at mine!lol im lovin those pics i wish we could afford big impressive set ups but unfortuneately bein an animal charity and sanctuary money aint a luxary we have!!!but our lot our happy enough for now!they no theyre loved!


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi duzzie i think pic 9 could be a red headed agama or very closley related it looks like my new rescue a bit duller but maybe hes cold mine dulls down like that, have a look at my photo (heathrow) and see what you think :wink: i think pic 11 is a grey foam nesting tree frog use to have one looks the same as my photos.  looks like a cool place if i'm ever over that way i'll be sure to pop in.


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

nice pics number 16 is a cherry headed red footed tortoise


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

REPTILE VILLAGE is great,went myself a couple of weeks ago vast amount of healthy well kept lizards and snakes. To quote from his web site.. Over 100 animals on display, more than 50 species, ranging from crocodiles to cobras, geckos to giant spiders. The fella that runs it cannnot be more helpfull,you can even go in large viv a touch Iggy's. Well worth a visit if living here or on holiday. Check out his web site for more info www.reptilevillage.net


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

9 is a black rock agama (dont know latin name sorry) as far as I can tell, kept a few when I was younger. Also sure 18 is a cat :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Heading there tomorrow....can't wait!


----------



## Shed7the3rd (May 3, 2006)

I'm going to Cork on holiday next month, how far is this place from Cork?


----------

